

Apple, publishers conspired against $9.99 Amazon e-books, says lawsuit - Symmetry
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/08/class-action-suit-targets-apple-and-five-publishers-for-price-fixing.ars

======
eridius
I'm confused as to why Apple is named as a co-conspirator. Apple certainly
pushed the Agency model for e-books, but they don't set the prices. The
publishers do. The only wrinkle here is that, according to this article, Apple
has a "most favored nation" status with these publishers so they can't turn
around and give better prices to Amazon, but that has nothing to do with who's
actually responsible for the prices. Namely, the publishers. I see no reason
why Apple would have an interest in keeping ebook prices high.

